# Sound problems

## Techie2000

I'm using ALSA with a Soundblaster PCI 16. I used the rc-update and all that. Sound works fine in KDE. However xmms locks up when trying to play a sound file, and I get no sound from WineX when playing JK2. My /etc/modules.d/aliases has:

[code]

# Alsa

alias snd-card-0 snd-ens1371

alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

alias snd-card-2 snd-ens1371

alias snd-card-3 snd-ens1371

alias snd-card-4 snd-ens1371

alias snd-card-5 snd-ens1371

alias snd-card-6 snd-ens1371

alias snd-card-7 snd-ens1371

[/code]

as per the ALSA instructions.

----------

## nsadhal

have you installed the alsa-xmms package?

i think there's two, one of them didn't work for me...

one is like xmms-alsa, and the other is alsa-xmms... the details escape me tho...

you should then select the alsa plugin in xmms.

----------

## Techie2000

Thanks it now works  :Smile: 

----------

## BonezTheGoon

 *Quote:*   

> Thanks it now works

 

Which of the xmms-alsa or alsa-xmms worked for you?  I had trouble with both, however I had many issues with that specific box it was on.  Never-the-less for the benefit of others would you please specify which worked for you?  Thanks!!!

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## Techie2000

alsa-xmms was the one that worked. In the preferences I had to set ALSA as the output plugin, and configure it to use DAC1...

----------

## BonezTheGoon

Thanks I'm sure that will help others (and me).

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

